# Irish girl (fluent French) considering moving to Montréal



## clickcat (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello, I'm an Irish girl (mid-20's / with fluent French) considering moving to Montréal. 

I'm currently working in Asia and don't know whether to move back to France (a country I love) because Europe is in such a bad way right now or to go to Québec for the experience (I have never been to Canada)? 

I have taken the Immigration test on the Government of Québec's website and I have enough points to get the permanent migration certificate... I'm also eligible for the twelve-month visa for all of Canada because of my nationality which allows the applicant to work for the same employer for twelve months but have heard of some getting turned down for jobs because a local was able to fill the job. I have been researching Québec's job market and it says the biggest growth areas are social sciences, government and education (all my areas). 

Maybe this is a silly question but what to do??? Canada would be a lot more expensive and take a lot of time, should I move back to the EU?

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

clickcat said:


> Hello, I'm an Irish girl (mid-20's / with fluent French) considering moving to Montréal.
> 
> I'm currently working in Asia and don't know whether to move back to France (a country I love) because Europe is in such a bad way right now or to go to Québec for the experience (I have never been to Canada)?
> 
> ...


Hi, I can't help you with whether you should go to Canada or back to Europe, all I can say is we are in the same boat.

We are currently in Argentina and are not trying to decide were to go. My husband's company was talking about Portugal and Germany (which is how I originally found this site). But there have been structural changes in the company so new jobs/offers are all off the table for the foreseeable future. 

As much as I've enjoyed my time in Argentine, I think it's time to go even if it means we have to ditch DH's company (scary!). We were thinking we would like to spend some time in Montreal or Toronto before going back to Europe.

We also have enough points on the test thing. But I'm a bit stuck as to what to do next. Do you just fill out the forms, get the approval then find a job? Or do you find a job then fill out the forms then get approval? I've moved a few times in my life & I'm find the Canadian system is doing my head in!  

Good luck with your decision! Personally I think Montreal is a fabulous city and you should go spend some time there, preferably in the summer!


----------



## clickcat (Dec 4, 2010)

-mia- said:


> Hi, I can't help you with whether you should go to Canada or back to Europe, all I can say is we are in the same boat.
> 
> We are currently in Argentina and are not trying to decide were to go. My husband's company was talking about Portugal and Germany (which is how I originally found this site). But there have been structural changes in the company so new jobs/offers are all off the table for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


Hello!  Thanks so much for your reply! 

On the topic of the application, the Government of Québec's website is so difficult to navigate - there is also an appendix of extra forms that have to be submitted with your application and it is extensive, especially the employment-related forms and they say you're better off having your French assessed too by one of the official tests available. You just get all of your info together and submit that in the country where you and your husband are "normally" resident (i.e. your nationality) or where you have been living for more than a year (you'll need to send copies of visas etc. etc. etc.!) and then wait to hear back / be called for interview. 

I have been researching the chances of getting a job before submitting the application / while the application is in process and it is not a requirement to have secured a job, in fact it is supposed to be nigh impossible although it depends on what industry you're in, they say there would have to be a critical or near fatal shortage in your industry for you to have any chance of securing a job before you leave so it's pretty much out which is a little scary! Apparently the growth areas are social sciences, government and, of course, education! 

I would love to hear more about your views on Montréal if you wouldn't mind, I've never been there but love Paris to death and everyone I have spoken to that's been to Montréal says it's fantastic! I'm currently in Hong Kong which is amazing experience but quite a shallow city really and my urge to get back to French-speaking culture are becoming very strong.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

clickcat said:


> Hello!  Thanks so much for your reply!
> 
> On the topic of the application, the Government of Québec's website is so difficult to navigate - there is also an appendix of extra forms that have to be submitted with your application and it is extensive, especially the employment-related forms and they say you're better off having your French assessed too by one of the official tests available. You just get all of your info together and submit that in the country where you and your husband are "normally" resident (i.e. your nationality) or where you have been living for more than a year (you'll need to send copies of visas etc. etc. etc.!) and then wait to hear back / be called for interview.
> 
> ...


I know right! All that stuff is quite confusing. We did the immigration points thing and we have enough points. But the rest makes your head spin. LOL. I've never gone to a country without either having school or job set up first. So it is quite scary. 

Paris vs Montreal... That's a difficult one. 

I love Paris. I mean, Paris is Paris right? You can't not like it. But at this point, I don't think I could live there. It's too packed in and stuffed with people.  I'm ready for something on a smaller scale. 

Montreal is wonderful. Really livable, friendly, beautiful. There lots of creativity around. It's quirky and creative. International but slightly provincial. My big problem with Montreal is the freaking COLD! Of course the French is totally different from the French you & I speak. It takes a while to get used to. My DH loves it. I find it difficult to understand. 

Like everywhere, there are pluses and minuses. I think you should go. Even if just for 6 months or so. I'm sure you will love it. There is also Quebec City which is also beautiful. I've never been though. 

Decisions, decisions. LOL.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

clickcat said:


> Hello, I'm an Irish girl (mid-20's / with fluent French) considering moving to Montréal.
> 
> I'm currently working in Asia and don't know whether to move back to France (a country I love) because Europe is in such a bad way right now or to go to Québec for the experience (I have never been to Canada)?
> 
> ...


If you haven't ever been to Canda, then I would suggest that you visit before making a decision. I know it's cold in Europe at the moment, but Montreal is cold every winter. Autumn and spring are typically short and winters are long. Summers are short but can be hot. Much depends on your interests. If you like ice hockey, skiing and ice skating, then things will be easier.


----------

